

Does working for highly esteemed companies actually help build your career? - ski
https://medium.com/p/ff825564963a

======
api
I'm a bit disturbed and annoyed by the popularity of the concept of social
proof, and the fact that people assume its a good thing. I never see it
discussed critically.

How is it not a mechanism of entrenched elitism? Wouldn't people born into
higher socioeconomic circumstances inherently end up with a lot more "social
proof" surrounding themselves simply as a result of the circles they've walked
among? Doesn't this give rise to the "old boy network" and similar phenomena?
Isn't it anti-meritocratic, anti-democratic, and generally something that
hearkens back to the socialite mechanics of European aristocracies?

Is its popularity a sign that our own capitalist / democratic system is
trending back in the direction of feudalism and aristocracy?

